# Measuring sticks



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Good day

Measuring sticks are not a new idea but usually, the distance that you can measure is as small as the half (or one stick) length and I wanted to measure with the same sticks even smaller distances than "one stick length".

The sticks that I made are each 28" long and I can measure with them distances as small as 8" up to 52" (I mean, inside distance of a box or cabinet)

I also wanted to be able to measure the outside distance of a cabinet….

Do you know why usually, when we are thinking about a problem, we tilt our head to the left or right ?... 
...to concentrate all the IQ in one place 

So, I tilted my head to the left and what I came with is….on the pictures…

Regards
niki


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Excellent, I got to make one.Working on some of your triangles now.
I see you have Loctite in Poland, 
how about Harbor Frieght?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, this is fantastic. Thanks for the explicit instructions.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Only Niki could take a simple machine like two sticks and improve on that! This is another one to be submitted to Wood Magazine Niki!


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

The part of the country I'm from their called storey sticks, sure a lot more accurate than a tape measure. Something so simple, but the perfect tool for the job.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Lee Valley sells a custom set of hardware to make a set or sets of these sticks.
I have had mine for several years now and they are invaluable for inside measurements. 
They are supplied with a set of brass pins for outside measures.
I have not found the need for them on the outsides however.

Bob


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I've used story sticks off & on for years but nothing as elaborate as this. I plan on making one or two soon. Anything that can make my work more accurate (and faster) is greatly appreciated. All the work you put into this post is one of the things that make this site so great!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Great post.


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind words

Mski
"The Loctite brand is now part of Henkel, a German family company"- just across the boarder…actually, from 2~3 months ago, there are no boarders within the EU countries.
As for HF, I would love to have one even though I read some negative opinions…

Dadoo
No, not only niki…I think that everyone that doesn't have LV around and needs or wants such a sticks would come up with almost the same solution

Edc
You are correct, they are called story sticks.
I Googled and found so many kinds of story sticks that has nothing to do with woodworking.

Thanks again
niki


----------

